# Tapered Fountain Pen Kit?



## StephenM (Jul 8, 2011)

Does anyone make a tapered fountain pen kit like the ones shown in "_Turning Pens and Pencils_" (Kip Christensen and Rex Burningham), Chapter 5?

The top is tapered so the cap can slide on without threads.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2011)

A picture will get you more replies.

I believe that book was published some years ago, I could probably tell you what the kit was, and if it still exists, with a pic.


----------



## StephenM (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## sbell111 (Jul 10, 2011)

I like 'snap cap' pens, but I hate to assemble them.  

There are some options still available:

Berea has the 'Flat Top'.
CSUSA has the Artisan.

There are likely several more.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 10, 2011)

The picture appears to be an older kit that had a special drill bit required.  It tapered in three steps.  The kit was not popular, mostly because of the drilling, I believe.

(And it required a tenon, which also seems to "turn off"--pun intended--pen makers)

I THINK it was a PSI kit.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, it was a PSI kit, and was not fun to prep.
I still have the tripple dia drill for that kit somewhere in the mess downstairs.
Might even have a couple of kits left, but the other thing is that the plating was absolutley horrible in those days


----------

